# 1961 men's JC Higgins Flightliner



## twocircles (Aug 27, 2020)

1)  looking for OEM tail light for this bike
2)  anyone have a picture of the headlight wiring and/or can draw/show me the wiring diagram/


----------



## ebasnett (Jun 2, 2021)

Did you ever find your parts?


----------



## twocircles (Jun 2, 2021)

ebasnett said:


> Did you ever find your parts?



I have not found the tail light or a detailed picture of the wiriing.


----------

